# CPU Kühler für AMD FX 8320 auf  AMD ASRock 980DE3/U3S3



## zael84 (10. Juni 2018)

*CPU Kühler für AMD FX 8320 auf  AMD ASRock 980DE3/U3S3*

Hi,


mein Bruder hat einen 
AMD FX 8320 auf einem ASRock 980DE3/U3S3 AMD 770 So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail  mit 16 GB DDR 3 und einer R9 390 in einem BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower.

Weil er so geizig ist hat er seit Jahren nur den Boxed Kühler, aber die Lautstärke nervt ihn und seine Frau schon sehr.  Bin am überlegen ihm nen neuen CPU Kühler zum Geburtstag zu schenken und brauche hierbei eure Hilfe:
Wie ich das sehe sind die Spannungswandler auf dem Board nicht gekühlt (Board allgemein schlecht)  von daher denke ich ichs sollte einen top Blower besorgen.

Da im Bios nur die RPM des Lüfters abhängig von der CPU Temperatur konfiguriert werden kann sollte das Teil eigentlich immer bei 100% laufen um die Spannungswandler kühlen zu können, auch wenn die CPU im Idle ist.

Nun such ich einen CPU Kühler Top Blower der auch unter Volllast leise ist und die 125 W TDP locker schaft. Was könnt ihr da empfehlen?Pflicht wäre auch das der Kühler mit nem 8600K oder einen R7 2700x noch funktioniert.
Ich denke er wird nächstes Jahr die Plattform wechseln - aber auf keinen Fall dieses Jahr.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD FX 8320 auf  AMD ASRock 980DE3/U3S3*

Wenn´s denn unbedingt ein Top Blower sein soll, würde ich mir den Dark Rock TF angucken....generell würde ich aber eher einen Tower Kühler nehmen, zB den Scythe Mugen 5 (PCGH) oder Dark Rock (Pro) 4.

Die Frage wäre auch: was darf´s denn kosten?


----------



## zael84 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD FX 8320 auf  AMD ASRock 980DE3/U3S3*

Ich würde auch lieber nen Tower Kühler nehmen, ich glaube aber ich brauche was für das gammel-board.  Unter 60 euro wäre gut,. am besten natürlich 30-40€. Was ist mit dem Shadow Rock TF2  oder Shadow Rock LP ?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD FX 8320 auf  AMD ASRock 980DE3/U3S3*

Ich bleibe beim Dark Rock 4 und dem Scythe Mugen 5 ^^

Der Noctua NH-L12S ab €'*'46,70 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland wäre vllt auch noch ne Option....

Edit: YouTube Vllt von Interesse für dich  Und noch der Test dazu: Top-Blower- gegen Tower-CPU-Kuhler: Auswirkung auf die Temperatur von Mainboard-Spannungswandlern


----------



## zael84 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD FX 8320 auf  AMD ASRock 980DE3/U3S3*

Danke für Deine Antworten und Hilfe. Irgendwie hatte ich aber ein mulmiges Gefühl dabei für so ne Schrott CPU einen Kühler zu kaufen der bald mehr Wert als diese ist....

Ich habe jetzt nun den AMD Wraith Kühler bestellt für 10€+5€ Versand bei Ebay.  Dieser soll laut PCGH: AMDs neue Wraith-Kuhler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz ausprobiert [Special der Woche]

 unter Volllast 2.4 (Wraith) Sone anstatt 4,9 (alt) Sone  haben.  Ich aktualisiere die Antwort nochmal mit dem Feedback meines Bruders zu dem Kühler, wenn er eingebaut ist.


AMD Wraith Heatpipe Kuhler:  S754, 939, 940, AM2 - AM4, FM1 ---  NEU, A10  | eBay


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD FX 8320 auf  AMD ASRock 980DE3/U3S3*

2 x Kühlkörper für die Mosfet: Enzotech MOS-C1 Mosfet-Kühler ab €'*'9,79 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
1 x Kühler EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced ab €'*'25,45 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



zael84 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nun den AMD Wraith Kühler bestellt für 10€+5€ Versand bei Ebay.


Stell mal bitte den link ein, nicht, dass es ein kleine Wraith Kühler ist


----------



## zael84 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD FX 8320 auf  AMD ASRock 980DE3/U3S3*

AMD Wraith Heatpipe KÃ¼hler: S754, 939, 940, AM2 - AM4, FM1 --- NEU, A10 | eBay


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD FX 8320 auf  AMD ASRock 980DE3/U3S3*

Das ist ein Minimalkühler für die kleinen APUs und hat wenigh mit dem Wraithkühler für den FX 8370 zu tun. leider...

Hier siehst Du den Unterschied, vielleicht irre ich mich und es ist derr große Kühlkörper und nur der Lüfter ist anders.
AMD Wraith-Cooler: Ersteindruck im Video
Fotovergleich - Seite 2

Das hier könnte der richtige sein, ebay ist aber nicht mehr seriös, icxh empfehle da nicht mehr.
AMD - Wraith - Heatpipe Kuhler:  S754, 939, 940, AM2 - AM4, FM1 ---  NEU, FX  | eBay


----------



## zael84 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD FX 8320 auf  AMD ASRock 980DE3/U3S3*

Wow.. vielen Dank... in der Beschreibung Stand 125W... naja... ich nehm mal Kontakt mit dem Verkäufer auf. Aber wenn ich mir die Bilder genau anschaue sieht der Kühlkörper gleich groß aus, nur der Lüfter unterschiedlich... kannst Du bitte nochmal schauen?


----------



## zael84 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD FX 8320 auf  AMD ASRock 980DE3/U3S3*

So neue Infos... 
AMD A10-7890K und Athlon X4 880K mit (abgewandeltem) Wraith-Kuhler vorgestellt

 Der A10-7870K wird künftig in einer neuen Boxed-Verpackung verkauft, in der ein abgespeckter Wraith-Kühler steckt. Der Kühlkörper an sich bleibt identisch, lediglich der der Lüfter hat einen neuen, klassischen Rahmen ohne das weiß beleuchtete AMD-Logo.

Jemand ne Ahnung ob die Halterung passen wird, und ob der Lüfter genauso leise ist?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD FX 8320 auf  AMD ASRock 980DE3/U3S3*



zael84 schrieb:


> Jemand ne Ahnung ob die Halterung passen wird, und ob der Lüfter genauso leise ist?



Der könnte das sein, den Du bestellt hast. Der wäre dann besser, als ich dachte und für das Geld völlig in Ordnung. 
Die Halterungen zur CPU passen alle zum FX. und er soll sogar eine AM4 Halterung dabei haben, das wäre gut.

Das Ding ist auf jedem Fall besser, als der jetzt verbaute als Alublock ohne Heatpipes.


----------



## zael84 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD FX 8320 auf  AMD ASRock 980DE3/U3S3*

So... bin eben nochmal die Beschreibungen  der beiden Artikel durchgegangen:

*Fx 125 W TDP*


> Bemerkung:
> Dieser „Wraith“ Kühler wird wegen der Effektivität der Kühlleistung und doch fast lautlosem Lüfter sehr geschätzt. Durch die großen Abmessungen, den großen Lamellenabstand und dem großen 92 mm Lüfter wird eine große Kühlleistung bei sehr geringem Geräuschpegel erreicht.
> 
> - Hersteller: Cooler Master
> ...



* A10 125 W TDP *


> Bemerkung:
> Dieser „Wraith“ Kühler wird wegen der Effektivität der Kühlleistung und doch fast lautlosem Lüfter sehr geschätzt. Durch die großen Abmessungen, den großen Lamellenabstand und dem großen 92 mm Lüfter wird eine große Kühlleistung bei sehr geringem Geräuschpegel erreicht.
> Raffiniert / Cool:
> Im Betrieb wird sogar das AMD – Logo als Leuchtschrift in der optischen ansprechenden Lüfterverkleidung angezeigt.
> ...



Das sieht für mich so aus, als ob der Unterschied der beiden Kühler nur rein optisch ist, vorrausgesetzt die Artikelbeschreibungen stimmen

Edit:Eben mit Verkäufer telefoniert. Laut Verkäufer ist der Unterschied rein optischer Natur.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD FX 8320 auf  AMD ASRock 980DE3/U3S3*

Dann entschuldige meinen Einwurf , aber sicher ist sicher


----------



## zael84 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD FX 8320 auf  AMD ASRock 980DE3/U3S3*

ne, ich bin Dir dankbar dafür. Ausserdem kann so ein Forumnutzer mit dem gleichem Problem oder Fragen hier die Lösung nachlesen!


----------



## zael84 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AMD FX 8320 auf  AMD ASRock 980DE3/U3S3*

So. Bruder hat das Teil jetzt länger im Test. Für ihn ist der PC jetzt sehr leise obwohl der Lüfter immer mit 100% läuft. Der Unterschied zum Orginal Kühler scheint riesig zu sein.


----------

